# 1997 Mountain Max 700



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I need to sell my snowmobile :disappointed: but don't know what to ask for it. Any thoughts?

1997 Yamaha Mountain Max 700
3900KM
136inch x 1.5inch track
altitude compensator
always stored inside
few extra things
great shape, but missing the windshield (I think I posted that video - haha)

Thanks for your help
D


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

not sure what its worth in your area but here in mn it would go for around $1500


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Agree with throttlejock, one of my buddies just sold his mountain max for 1900 and it was PERFECT. He is almost to anal about his sleds sometimes lol.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually I goofed, it's a 1998, but holy smokes only $1500?

There's a guy in Calgary asking $2500 for is '97 that isn't in as good shape and has about 2000KM more.....hmmm. I hope Alberta is very different from Minnesota.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

well it is 12 years old....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

sigh...yeah I know.


----------

